# semaforo de 2 vias... que estoy haciendo mal?



## eyoZ07 (May 28, 2011)

hola que tal, bueno la cuestion es la siguiente, eh estado trabajando en un semaforo de 2 vias, utilizo un 555, 2 FF jk (7476), 1 or (7432) y 1 and (7408). 

mi tabla de verdad quedaria asi

Q0  Q1   Q2     V  A  R
0    0     0       1  0  0
0    0     1       1  0  0
0    1     0       1  0  0
0    1     1       0  1  0
1    0     0       0  0  1
1    0     1       0  0  1
1    1     0       0  0  1
1    1     1       0  1  1

ahora simplificando las ec. booleanas quedaria asi:

V= Q0´*Q1´+ Q0´*Q2´
A= Q1*Q2
R= Q0

y aqui subo una imagen de como quedo el circuito, simuladdo en proteus







ahora agrego el video de la simulacion






como pueden ver en el video, los leds no prenden cuando deverian, y no se que estoy haciendo mal, me podrian ayudar por favor, tal vez estoy mal desde la simplificacion de las ecuaciones o tal vez ala hora de conectar, espero su respuesta. y de antemano gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (May 29, 2011)

Hola eyoZ07

Aparte que la lógica no es la correcta cuando armes el circuito no creo que funcione pues la caida de voltaje en los LED's no dejará que los Flip-Flip's cambien de estado.

asegurate tambien que los Flip-Flip's puedan proporcionar la corriente suficiente para encender los LED's que decidas utilizar.

saludos
a sus ordenes
PD: Por aquí en el foro hay suficientes temas al respecto de semáforos.


----------

